# Home Bargains Run



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone got one of the runs from Home Bargains? 

I was going to make my own runs for the piggies and rabbits but just wondering what the quality of these ones are first. Might aswell get them outside while the weather is good


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it the Apex type one your talking about? if so, I have that one for my 2 piggies. The quality is good but really its too small. My rabbit sadly passed away the other day, so now my piggies will go in his old run as its much bigger.
I would say its ok for baby piggies but some bigger piggies would find it too small.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lizzie47 said:


> How big are they?


Don't have a clue lol! I've just saw it a few times in the box when I've been in.



CreativeLC said:


> Is it the Apex type one your talking about? if so, I have that one for my 2 piggies. The quality is good but really its too small. My rabbit sadly passed away the other day, so now my piggies will go in his old run as its much bigger.
> I would say its ok for baby piggies but some bigger piggies would find it too small.


Yep that's the one. I was thinking of getting it for 2 males but my boys are big and chunky so I can see them not really having much room then. Saying that I made up a run that was 7ft x 4ft for the girls last night and they all just stuck in the one corner


----------

